# The...End...Is...Near...



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

If ya got a problem yo I'll solve it


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Gawd I want to vomit!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Go ninja, go ninja, go!!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Ahhh yeah. That ain't my thing.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow...that's...man, that's just not right.

I can hear an argument ensuing in the near future. "OH come on...it's not that hard, even Vanilla Ice can do it!"


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wonder if he rolls up to the job site in his 5.0 :whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodger dug this up...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

He's still the rebel rock start...or is that rapper....or is that reality TV star....or is that hack home owner?


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Our trade survived Bob Vila, I guess this to shall pass. As fast as it can.

I don't want to hear a potential client say" I saw Vanilla Ice" do it this way.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Trim40 said:


> " I saw Vanilla Ice" do it this way.


:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

how the hell did he become an EXPERT?? they put any moron on TV, that's why I watch less and less of it each year.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Did anyone catch the voiceover near the end?

"Watch the only home improvement expert with street cred."


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Did anyone catch the voiceover near the end?
> 
> "Watch the only home improvement expert with
> 
> ...


Suburbia Ave. :whistling


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

My God, He's a carpenter about like he's a rap star. 

"I'll just stand here and let my peeps make me look like I know what I'm doing"
:thumbdown


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Did anyone catch the voiceover near the end?
> 
> "Watch the only home improvement expert with street cred."



STREET CRUD


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

SC sawdaddy said:


> > *My God, He's a carpenter about like he's a rap star.
> > *
> 
> 
> ...


He will fool all the HGTV suburbia crowd into thinking he's a "Hood Rat" :laughing:

Van winkle's a poser.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't watch the video.:sad:

I gotta get me an IP address in the states.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm gonna be first in line for the new CRAFTSMAN hammer designed by Vanilla Ice. :laughing: 

WTF??!!........yes, The End Is Near............

'cmon, Really??? did he tighten a hinge screw for a coked up producer to land this gig????????????

He should know the 'Poser' route is a dead end...........


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

shanekw1 said:


> I can't watch the video.:sad:
> 
> I gotta get me an IP address in the states.



You don't know how to use a proxy? In FF go to preferences>Advanced>Connection settings.

For proxy's use this site. http://www.xroxy.com/proxy-country-US.htm Enjoy


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

STOP!




































... Collaborate and listen....


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

JumboJack said:


> STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I can out rhyme vanilla Ice!!!

In the city ladies look pretty
Guys tell jokes so they can seem witty
Tell a funny joke just to get some play
Then you try to make a move and she says "no way"
Girls a fakin' ... goodness sakin'
They want a man who brings home the bacon
Got no money and you got no car
Then you got no woman and there you are

:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

1st annual contractor talk rap off?

my turn:

Yo im a bear and I talk smack,
betta becareful or ill attack,
damn right thats wack,
just might give you a heart attack.

:gun_bandana:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it would be hilarious if he was pro... I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt it but it would still be funny. I will set the DVR for sure, I love comedy.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

blackbear said:


> 1st annual contractor talk rap off?
> 
> my turn:
> 
> ...


There was a young man from Nantucket....:shifty:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

SC sawdaddy said:


> There was a young man from Nantucket....:shifty:


Who bought his beer by the bucket. :w00t:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know where you guys are going but :shutup:

I always preferred "There once was a* gal* from Nantucket. She had ruby red lips that knew how to ........:whistling


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

On the chest of a barmaid in Sale
Were tattooed the prices of ale.
And on her behind,
For the sake of the blind,
Was the same information in Braille!


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone that dresses like that clown obviously does not work!.

ML


----------



## ruminatre (Dec 31, 2009)

once again, he "sampled" a better work, "the Adam Carolla Project", that's twice, twice, baby


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's to Mag
That dirty old hag
That sleazy slimy slut

Between her thighs
Green fungus lies
And worms crawl out her butt


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Here's to Mag
> That dirty old hag
> That sleazy slimy slut
> 
> ...


damn neu joyseee girls


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

JumboJack said:


> If ya got a problem yo I'll solve it


 The bar has just been lowered again. We have now been trivialized. I see a lot of lost respect for people in the trades. It is bad enough that I notice customers getting younger all the time (You know your getting old when people in their 30's start looking like kids to you) Some of these folks now might be so amused as to hire the likes of the Ice Man....er...I ...mean Ice Boy


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

.....Watching video.... :whistling......:sad:,...... :blink:..... .... :no:. ....
.....reading comments...:laughing:...........:w00t:...
.....reading comments.........:clap:.......:thumbup:.......:w00t:........
T.G.I.F. on CT! :notworthy


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> how the hell did he become an EXPERT?? they put any moron on TV, that's why I watch less and less of it each year.












:whistling:whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Actually - barring what might happened due to them needing drama on the show to sell it, Vanilla Ice or Robert Van Winkle, his real name is actually a pretty smart guy. 

If you look into him, you might see a real guy not much different then a lot of you. Think about it, the guy rose to meteoric stardom and survived it, which a lot of others didn't. The guy was so famous he reached that place in celebrity where when you're too famous, you become a joke. Look at some of the people who reached such huge levels of success too early and they all share this if they were big enough. He went from nothing to richer than any of us, to being a joke and to nothing, and like anyone of us had to face the reality of tomorrow I have to wake up and face the world and what am I going to do?

Look at Michael Jackson, a similar case but he ended up dead, for Vanilla Ice to still be alive the guys got to have more going for him then most will give him credit for.

I think if the show avoids the easy road of trying to play off his vanilla ice persona and shows more of Robert Van Winkle, I think there is a good chance a lot of people will see who he really is and see that he's a survivor and pretty smart, and a guy who no matter what he had, he still if faced with the reality of having to make a living and raise his kids, not much different then what a lot of contractors faced and are facing today. And if the guy can swing doing a multi-million dollar flip and it's legitimate, he's got my attention.

Look at Sammy Hagar. Pretty much a musical joke, yet today he's got what's considered one of the premiere tequilas in the world, and rumoured to have made more money off of Cabo Wabo tequilla then he ever did in rock and roll.

It will all come down to the edit of the show. I think Van Winkle has a lot more ability besides his grab for the riches he made trying to be a rap star and everything else he did to try to make the easy money. If he's going to fall back into construction, we all know there won't be any easy days in the field.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ice still does 100 shows a year, according to a quote in one of the episodes.:blink:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Ice still does 100 shows a year, according to a quote in one of the episodes.:blink:


High school auditoriums? :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

paulie said:


> High school auditoriums? :whistling


 Quite possibly. No different than almost all of my favorite acts of the 80s, even some of the new ones. Many of the AC casino shows are very small crowds.


----------

